#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: مشکل در نصب درایور پرینتر hp 1320  در ویندوز 10

## ehsantabli

با سلام من می خواستم دیرایور را نصب کنم با ارر در عکس مواجه می شوم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## غفور

در اولین قدم شما درایور 64بیتی پرینتر رو دانلود و اقدام به نصب نمایید./.

----------


## ehsantabli

64 بیت دانلود کردم و همین ارر داد

----------


## AMD

HP LaserJet USB (DOT4) communication driver for Windows 8 and Higher (64-bit)
HP Printer Administrator Resource Kit
این دو تا هم نصب کن .

----------

